

How's the UX? - ecargnfx
http://howstheux.com/

======
rolleiflex
As far as I understand, the UX designer, which would be me, is getting 20% of
$10, which is $2. Consider the job took 10 minutes. I make $12 an hour.

Am I missing something?

~~~
zergling
These kinds of setups are designed for people from countries with a low cost
of living. For example in India, ignoring the rural/urban divide, the average
wage is somewhere between 0.40 to 0.60 USD per hour. In that scenario $12/hour
is incredibly good.

~~~
ecargnfx
Actually, most of the UX designers in the community are American, recent HCI
grads who are looking to buff up their portfolio with side projects. Does
their UX feedback appeal to you?

